# Clever Panelvan door options



## peejay

*I wonder if this idea catches on with UK panelvan converters - a sort of 'door within a door'...*

http://wohnmobil-mk.de

>Panelvan sliding door conversion<



















*Theres even the option for a mosquito blind...*










*...and if you don't fancy that then there is also a nifty device for holding the original sliding door hafway open - about €20 and with a really catchy name :roll: ....*

>Stopsy doorstop<

Pete


----------



## smick

Hi Pete,

Think this is a brilliant idea, but would guess that unless it's produced in numbers, it will end up costing an arm & a leg to incorporate. Just have to hope that someone is keen enough to have a go at it.

I'd really like someone to do a lifting tailgate for a Sprinter, like the Vtrek one, but I guess it's a pipe dream....

Smick


----------



## Spacerunner

How clever is that, will be really worthwhile in the winter to stop all the warm air rushing out of the big sliding door.


----------



## Rosbotham

Does the "standard" door still slide? I'm just noticing that it has the fridge vents in it. PVCs aren't my thing, but is that normal? What would be exposed when the sliding door's fully open?


----------



## blongs

Rosbotham said:


> Does the "standard" door still slide? I'm just noticing that it has the fridge vents in it. PVCs aren't my thing, but is that normal? What would be exposed when the sliding door's fully open?


Quite a lot of the panel van conversions have obstructions so you can't use the full width of the door.

Adria Twin for instance, its not a fridge but still restricts access.










Trigano Tributes have a seat in this position in the doorway for a 3rd traveller.

Ben


----------



## EJB

I believe there are some rear door conversions about but that one makes a PVC a little more acceptable to HMBO. :roll:


----------



## Rosbotham

Think you misunderstood my point Ben (or rather I wasn't clear).

From what I can see in the German mag there's fridge vents in the (big) door. If the (big) door was to slide open, that would expose the back of the fridge unit to the elements, quite apart from it's difficult to see how the closing door could form a consistent seal at the back of the fridge to stop the stuff that's venting seeping back into the interior. As I say, I've never really looked at PVCs but haven't seen an arrangement like that before.

This leaves me to believe - possibly/probably incorrectly - that the small opening door is instead of the big sliding rather than it being a dual function door.

I got the impression that some of the replies were on the basis of it being dual function (small door winter, large door summer).

Paul


----------



## trevd01

Clever idea yes, but gives you the worst of both worlds? The restricted space of a PVC with the claustrophobic caravan door of a coachbuilt...

Looks to me that this is a moulding that replaces the sliding door, its the fridge vents that give it away. (mind you our Murvi has fridge vents in the back door, and that opens- but you can't get in that way, just access the back of the fridge etc)

What is great about our Murvi is the huge open door with the L shaped settee facing it, and nothing blocking it like on the Adria etc.


----------



## chiily

trevd01 said:


> Clever idea yes, but gives you the worst of both worlds? The restricted space of a PVC with the claustrophobic caravan door of a coachbuilt...
> 
> Looks to me that this is a moulding that replaces the sliding door, its the fridge vents that give it away. (mind you our Murvi has fridge vents in the back door, and that opens- but you can't get in that way, just access the back of the fridge etc)
> 
> What is great about our Murvi is the huge open door with the L shaped settee facing it, and nothing blocking it like on the Adria etc.


Though that single door looks pretty cool, but it doesn't seem wholly practical. I suppose if one is after a mini-MH in a van then it is probably a selling point. Having nothing in the way of that view is a top selling point for us...


----------



## peejay

Hi;

As far as I'm aware this is a one piece permanent fitment, don't think it can be used as a sliding door as well.

I think its aimed more for the conversions where the cooking module protrudes into the open area by the side door.
It would obviously detract from the open arrangements of the front lounge models.

Did anyone notice the link to the 'Stopsy' device right at the bottom of my post which holds the original sliding door in the 'half open' position, I thought that was a very good idea and at a good price.

>Stopsy<

Pete


----------



## trevd01

peejay said:


> <snip.
> 
> Did anyone notice the link to the 'Stopsy' device right at the bottom of my post which holds the original sliding door in the 'half open' position, I thought that was a very good idea and at a good price.
> 
> >Stopsy<
> 
> Pete


Re the 'stopsy' I guess it would be useful if you are parked on a very steep slope, otherwise the sliding door on our Ducato stays where you leave it (half open, a quarter open etc), if the van is anything like level.


----------



## gromett

Bahh!!!, Beaten to it. This is what I will be doing with my Self build next year.

Karl


----------



## domannhal

We have improvised a stop by g-clamping the back of the slider track, but the stopsy looks like a better option and we will be looking into buying one. Thanks for the information


----------



## shedbrewer

*P.V.C*

Yes I can see a great advantage on using this smaller door over the large sliding one. We have a coach built and when on site we try to stay clear of the long roll of the sliding door, quite noisy really. Also when we have seen them at shows we often wonder what it's like when the rain is blown in straight on to any furniture or further into the interior and on to the seats, from the larger door. Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## trevd01

*Re: P.V.C*



shedbrewer said:


> <snip>we often wonder what it's like when the rain is blown in straight on to any furniture or further into the interior and on to the seats, from the larger door. Jack & Patty, Cornwall


Err... if its p*ssing down, you dont sit with the door open, and just open it enough to get in or out, then close it again. You don't have to open the sliding door fully.

But when its sunny and warm , you cant beat it - unless its sitting outside :wink:


----------



## GeoffCrowther

Hi all
I bought one of those Stopsy gadgets.
Have a look on my blog: 
http://amotorhomelife.blogspot.com/
You'll find photos on the "Van info" page.
We find it really useful.
Geoff


----------



## carol

Geoff a lot of useful information on your blog thank you for sharing. I had seen the stopsy about the Sam time as peejay as we were then thinking of a murvi, but went elsewhere, and having just sold that am back at hoping for a murvi. 

Carol


----------



## sideways

Very common on PVC in Australia or Slide Bangs as the Aussies so rightly call them, common advice in Oz" dont park next to a bloody slide bang mate"


----------

